# best method to preserve crab apples



## maddog (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a couple of bushels of small (1.5" diameter) crab apples that I want to preserve. I will use them later to add some character/tannin to my apple wines made from desert apples or concentrate. Should I freeze them, can them, or make a 100% crab apple wine that I could blend into regular batches later?


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Sep 16, 2011)

*Storage of crabbies.*

A cardboard box in a cool garage is about right, but if you have room in a freezer bang 'em in there as on the de- freezing the juice extraction will be easier. Lurve the reference to a bushel.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 16, 2011)

Freeze them in zip lock bags. Bring them out later cut in half and remove some seeds. Add absorbic acid to prevent oxidation. Once thawed up add pectic enzyme then a day later add your yeast.


----------

